# Full HD Monitor 24"-27" 15k



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2018)

1. Budget?
Around 15k, +1k if worth

2. Display type and size?
27" if possible. But not less than 24".

3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
I will connect this to my laptop NP550P5C-S01(Nvidia GT 650M). I do browse and practice coding so I will be looking on texts, alot. I also watch 
 720p, 1080p movies and animes and play games like Rocket League, NFS, FIFA. So it should have less than 5ms response time.

4. Types and number of ports required?
I do not know but it should be future proof as it will go with my budget gaming PC I am planning to assemble next year.

5. Preferred choice of brand?
LG, Dell or anything which have good after sales service.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
-LG 27MP68HM-P - 
-LG23MP68VQ-P 
-LG 27MP89HM-S : 
I am in love with this one even though it shoots over my budget. I will borrow money and go for this if this is good enough according to you people.

7. Any other info that you want to share.
I am still saving money for this so I will buying monitor in October. If something better in this is about to launch then it will be good to know.

Another important thing is, I will be assembling a budget gaming PC next year in Q2. Cause of budget I will be settling down only for a Full HD gaming pc. I don't need QHD or 4K. Also, It will be good to have freesync option in case I go with AMD GPU. So please suggest by keeping this future imaginary PC in mind.

Another very important thing is, I would really like a border less monitor like I have mentioned above. I am willing to spend extra just for this. So please if there's a good border less monitor you know in this budget, let me know!!

A link to show the display quality of -LG 27MP89HM-S 





Another super important thing is ... That's all 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Minion (Aug 22, 2018)

LG 24MP88HV


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2018)

Minion said:


> LG 24MP88HV


Thank you. I have this one saved in my wishlist but forgot to mention here. 

Also, I have posted the same monitor with 27" with a YouTube link above. Do you really think 27" is a bad choice for 1080p? I have been reading alot about this on forums and I am really confused as I am seeing mixed opinions. Some say if one sit around 3 feet far then 1080p on a  27" monitor is good enough. Also, after seeing few YouTube videos about monitors, learned that we need to have 90-100 ppi to have the best visual experience (based on distance between person and monitor, which they didn't talk about). This 27" model has 83" ppi.
Edit : The 24" model doesn't have freesync. The 27" model has. Shouldn't I consider this?


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2018)

27 inch will show pixelation and not comfortable for gaming due to large size
BenQ - XL2411Z 24.0" 1920x1080 144Hz Monitor (XL2411Z) - PCPartPicker

LG 23MP68VQ-P - 23 Inch 99% sRGB Gaming Monitor (Amd Freesync, 5ms Response Time, FHD IPS Panel, D-Sub, DVI, HDMI)


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> 27 inch will show pixelation and not comfortable for gaming due to large size
> BenQ - XL2411Z 24.0" 1920x1080 144Hz Monitor (XL2411Z) - PCPartPicker
> 
> LG 23MP68VQ-P - 23 Inch 99% sRGB Gaming Monitor (Amd Freesync, 5ms Response Time, FHD IPS Panel, D-Sub, DVI, HDMI)


I want border less display so not BenQ model. I am following the LG one, it's out of stock right now.

Doesn't seem like I have much options.

What about 1080p ultra wide?


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I want border less display so not BenQ model. I am following the LG one, it's out of stock right now.
> 
> Doesn't seem like I have much options.
> 
> What about 1080p ultra wide?


No, get 16:9 else you will see black letter box


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2018)

I did get this 24MP88HV model but seems it has light bleeding issue. 
I am not sure if it is really bad or not. But It is bothering me a little.

Should I return this? What else can I have in this budget with least bezels? 
@Stormbringer @Minion*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/a1428f0210cd501d9571cda75f23aee9.jpg


----------



## Minion (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes,Return it and see if replaced one is better


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,Return it and see if replaced one is better


What if the replaced one is even worse?


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> What if the replaced one is even worse?


Then return that one too.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

I guess I have no other choice


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2018)

I could not disassemble the monitor  . I am afraid I will break something if I apply more force. So I have decided to keep it and get used to that light bleeding.  Sigh


----------



## billubakra (Sep 16, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I could not disassemble the monitor  . I am afraid I will break something if I apply more force. So I have decided to keep it and get used to that light bleeding.  Sigh


Call lg service centre. They will send a guy, ask him to disassemble it and then return.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Call lg service centre. They will send a guy, ask him to disassemble it and then return.


I will give this a try tomorrow morning. thanks for the idea


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 21, 2018)

I have this same monitor, 2 years old now. I don't think that one has this bad bleeding effect. Will try to get a snap of it here.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 21, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I did get this 24MP88HV model but seems it has light bleeding issue.
> I am not sure if it is really bad or not. But It is bothering me a little.
> 
> Should I return this? What else can I have in this budget with least bezels?
> @Stormbringer @Minion*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180914/a1428f0210cd501d9571cda75f23aee9.jpg



Sorry for the late reply. As advised by others, get it dis-assembled by LG service guys. Amazon with offer a replacement first. If there is any fault in that, they will be ready to give refund.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 22, 2018)

After making around 4-5 calls back and forth with customer care and service guy, i finally managed to disassemble it and ordered for replacement just 2hrs back. It was so simple, I am embarrassed to say here. Sigh. Service charge was Rs.470 with tax. 
Managed to return it on time. Let's see if the replacement unit also has same issue. 
Thanks to all for helping me in making decision. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> After making around 4-5 calls back and forth with customer care and service guy, i finally managed to disassemble it and ordered for replacement just 2hrs back. It was so simple, I am embarrassed to say here. Sigh. Service charge was Rs.470 with tax.
> Managed to return it on time. Let's see if the replacement unit also has same issue.
> Thanks to all for helping me in making decision. I will keep this thread updated.


You paid for thr service charges in the warranty period?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> You paid for thr service charges in the warranty period?


Sorry for late reply. I was not claiming warranty. It was to dismantle the monitor. I was not eligible for free of cost service.

Update : 

The new monitor has come and looks slightly better than the last one in dark room. I am planning to keep this one as I don't have hopes of getting one perfect piece. But I would like to hear from you people too.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180923/618299091ee960068ab5d45fc47ecd66.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Sep 23, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry for late reply. I was not claiming warranty. It was to dismantle the monitor. I was not eligible for free of cost service.
> 
> Update :
> 
> The new monitor has come and looks slightly better than the last one in dark room. I am planning to keep this one as I don't have hopes of getting one perfect piece. But I would like to hear from you people too.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180923/618299091ee960068ab5d45fc47ecd66.jpg



Assembling and disassembling don't cost anything. You should have called him to check the screen and while he was there, he would have done the disassembling for free.

Ignore that thing brother. Your screen is fine, just a personal opinion.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Assembling and disassembling don't cost anything. You should have called him to check the screen and while he was there, he would have done the disassembling for free.
> 
> Ignore that thing brother. Your screen is fine, just a personal opinion.


I talked about it and they told me you have to replace with Amazon and we won't be able to do anything apart from sending the guy to dismantle the monitor. So I had to agree.

You are right. Even I am thinking to keep it. Apart from dark, the colours look far far better than my laptop screen. I have a 24" inch Sony TV which has slightly better colors but I am loving the fonts on this monitor.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 23, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I talked about it and they told me you have to replace with Amazon and we won't be able to do anything apart from sending the guy to dismantle the monitor. So I had to agree.
> 
> You are right. Even I am thinking to keep it. Apart from dark, the colours look far far better than my laptop screen. I have a 24" inch Sony TV which has slightly better colors but I am loving the fonts on this monitor.


If I was at your place, I wouldn't have paid even a single penny. But what's done is done.
Enjoy your monitor.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 24, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry for late reply. I was not claiming warranty. It was to dismantle the monitor. I was not eligible for free of cost service.
> 
> Update :
> 
> The new monitor has come and looks slightly better than the last one in dark room. I am planning to keep this one as I don't have hopes of getting one perfect piece. But I would like to hear from you people too.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180923/618299091ee960068ab5d45fc47ecd66.jpg


IMO this one looks much better than your last one. Unfortunately you won't get a 100% light bleeding free in IPS panels in the budget range.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2018)

I know it will not be 100% free of bleeding issue but still I was expecting monitor like Ronnie. He got a decent unit.

Anyway it's fine as 15k was the max budget I had. May be if I had gone for less aesthetic one then might be for better quality panel.

I thank all of you for helping me out here. Happy with the purchase


----------

